# Brown Bear vs Wolf Ammo



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

For those of you who have used both, which do you think is worse?

Yeah I know they are both dirty as hell and probably no good for your gun, but having a hard time finding anything else cheap.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I think they are equal IMO.

Actually, I bought 1000 rounds of BB 9mm and had no problems with it at all. None. The only reason I will buy/use it is either because I can't find anything else (not an issue around here anymore) or because I don't feel like picking up my brass.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

They both seem to be about the same to me. I use Wolf more just because I see it more often.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

Well it seems that my fate has been decided for me. I went to place my order and the Wolf was all sold out. So I placed the order for 1000 rounds of BB....not bad at $8.95 before shipping(9.74 including).

How would you compare BB and Wolf to WWB and Blazer?


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

chrisbradley441 said:


> Well it seems that my fate has been decided for me. I went to place my order and the Wolf was all sold out. So I placed the order for 1000 rounds of BB....not bad at $8.95 before shipping(9.74 including).
> 
> How would you compare BB and Wolf to WWB and Blazer?


This is just my opinion...but if I had my choice, I would go with WWB first and Brass Blaser next ,then Aluminum blaser, then wolf ,then BB

Since I reload...boxer primed brass is always my preferred choice and I have never had any problems with WWB.(it's actually my favorite plinking ammo for 9mm.

I only use steel cased ammo in my AK,SKS and Mosin Nagant 91/30...NOTHING ELSE!
....But that is my choice.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

hawcer said:


> This is just my opinion...but if I had my choice, I would go with WWB first and Brass Blaser next ,then Aluminum blaser, then wolf ,then BB.


That's about my order too. I think the Federal is a little better than the WWB but they are nearly the same.


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

I use Federal .40 S&W

I will buy WWB if its available but its mostly not so I get Federal


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Anything I can find..I buy it and shoot it..Then I clean the gun after a range sesion..


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

hawcer said:


> This is just my opinion...but if I had my choice, I would go with WWB first and Brass Blaser next ,then Aluminum blaser, then wolf ,then BB ....But that is my choice.


+1 but ammo is hard to come by now, so I shoot most anything & just clean the heck out of the gun.

:smt1099


----------



## SIGness (Oct 14, 2009)

I didn't vote because if I can avoid it, I won't shoot either of them unless it gets comped by my company. And it's all that is there. Sure, a little cleaning will work wonders when shooting dirty ammo. But most of the ranges around here won't let you shoot either one of them.

Just for the record though.... IIRC, they are the same ammo. Same-same!


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't shoot either brand.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Have only ever shot brown bear, it shot well, I only had two boxes but it did not dirty up the BBL much at all.
If it was all I could find at a reasonable price I would not hesitate to buy it. I would just be sure to clean the gun after I got home.


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

TheReaper said:


> I don't shoot either brand.


I don't shoot either brand also. Since I have a computer that is connected to the Internet, If I cannot find practice ammo from the major manufactures i.e. Winchester, Federal, Hornaday, Speer from local retail like Wally World or local gun shop I just go on-line and buy it. I buy just about all of my premium self-Defense ammo on-line anyway.


----------

